# need help! cam or no cam!



## blackbeast (Apr 25, 2012)

hey guys i have a few questions, i drive an 04 m6 gto and all i have done is full exhaust (pacesetter lts, catless mids, spintech mufflers) I can not wait anymore and i want to cam my car, so my question to you is how much power can the stock clutch hold before giving out, and is a cam a good idea or heads? I will later on get a fast 92mm intake monifold and svede intake. I also have 57k miles on this car if that helps thanks guys!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I was able to hold almost 400 on my stock clutch but I've seen others barely hold bolt ons. I also didn't really launch much. Its probally a gamble to be honest.


----------



## blackbeast (Apr 25, 2012)

400 motor or wheel? and what happend did your slave go out? or the whole clutch?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

400 wheel and I sold the car at 80k. No signs of failure.


----------



## silvertl (Feb 18, 2013)

Cam should def. give you some more power. Clutch should hold up for awhile. How aggressive of a cam are you going with?


----------

